# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διαδρομος STEALTH 20

## kostas-23

Παιδιά Καλημέρα και καλή Χρονιά.Κάποιος μου έσοασε το κάλυμμα του διαδρόμου μου ,αυτό που καλύπτει το Μοτέρ και την πλακέτα.Μήπως πουλάει κάποιος να το αγοράσω?

----------

